# signs of pregnancy before the 2 week test



## samrose (Jan 15, 2011)

this is my second go at icsi, worked 1st time and have beautiful daughter who's now 2yrs old. Had 1 embryo transfered 2 days ago, yesterday i had major cramps and pain (but the egg collection was pretty rough). today I've felt fine but this evening i was sick twice just like when i had morning sickness last time. 
I'm trying to be logical, its far to early to for that but i cant help wondering. 
Has anyone got any thoughts on it. some people say they just know, but its a big fall if I'm wrong.


----------



## coweyes (Sep 4, 2008)

samrose


I dont know to be honest if you "just no".  But tbh i am pretty sure that pg sickness does not start until about 6 weeks.  Not to say that it has not worked but i would try really hard not to read into it.  You have to also remember that the embryo can take up 5 days (i believe!!) to stick.  But good luck hope it works out. xx


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi,

I think it is to early for morning sickness and like already said it takes a couple of days for the embryo to implant, so your body wouldn't even know it was pregnant yet.

However there are lots of sick bug type things going around at the moment, so it could be that.

Good luck and I hope you get your BFP.

x


----------



## kandykane (Nov 17, 2008)

my morning sickness started just before 5 weeks so you can get it very early but not 2 days after transfer i don't think - like stacey says, your body wouldn't even know it's pregnant yet.

good luck


----------



## samrose (Jan 15, 2011)

thanks everyone, i did read this
Nausea
# Nausea is one of the most renowned signs of pregnancy and is caused by surges and changes in the woman's hormone levels. For some women nausea can begin as early as a week conception. In the case of the IVF patient, it may occur within a few days of the fertilized eggs being transferred back to the uterus. Not all women become nauseated, however. Some women may get classic "morning sickness" and feel ill or queasy first thing in the morning. Others become nauseous later in the day, or when they haven't eaten (or when they have). Still other women are nauseated all day long, from morning until night.

Read more: Early Signs of an IVF Pregnancy | eHow.com http://www.ehow.com/about_5100849_early-signs-ivf-pregnancy.html#ixzz1BHgjRv2e

i has morning sickness from 4 weeks last pregnancy. dont want it early, i was rough for months last time. fingers crossed i get the chance.

/links


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hi

     for the 

I just wanted to say, i think its a bit early to be having true symptoms, although one thing to consider is the combo of drugs eg the trigger shot and the progesterone you are taking could perhaps be mimicking the symptoms you have perhaps

I know in my first 2ww (where incidentally i tested bfn even on day 14) i felt nauseaus from about day 10 post EC and smells turned my stomach, but day 14 i did hpt and it was a bfn and only bloods showed a bfp

I truly hope you get a much deserved BFP but at this stage i suspect its too early to know either way as the embie wouldnt have implanted

Em


----------



## samrose (Jan 15, 2011)

my test date was the 27th and it was a    woo hoo    

thanks everyone for your support


----------



## kandykane (Nov 17, 2008)

woohoo!!!       

congratulations    hope your sickness has gone away xxx


----------



## coweyes (Sep 4, 2008)

Congratulations thats fab news


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

samrose

congratulations on your 

Em


----------



## LJyorkshire (Jan 12, 2011)

Congrats on your BFP...fabulous news..2 cycles and 2 BFP's! 

I had one round of ISCI 5 years ago (also self-funded) (BFN) and got a referral 15th Feb to see which route we go down this time (new partner, previous one had had a vasectomy).

I like hearing all the good news though I'm sure for some it is tough to take...

As you say hope baby grows big and strong!

All the best

LJ x


----------



## samrose (Jan 15, 2011)

thank you LJyorkshire, 
the main problem lies with my husband so i guess we are lucky. i'm glad it worked as there was no chance we could find the money to do it again. 
Hope you are your new partner are successful, i've found a lot of people on this site very helpful and supportive with both good and bad news, it kept me sane through 2ww.   and   you get blessed in the future xx


----------



## IGWIN79 (Jan 19, 2009)

Samrose , big congrats hun on your BFP


----------



## mrssigns (Aug 25, 2009)

Samrose congratulations on your bfp. You go girll!!!!

Mrs signs


----------



## MeganEW (Sep 22, 2009)

Samrose - I am really & truly delighted for you, what wonderful news!  I bet you are ecstatic!  It is always so good to hear some BFP's coming in because it restores my faith in IVF/ICSI that is can work & it does work.  Well done Samrose.


----------



## madeinbelfast (Jan 13, 2011)

Excellent news, now look after yourself.

x


----------

